# Shelf life of home cured bacon



## Mofatguy

Hey all. I have a question on the shelf life of home cured bacon that has been cold smoked.
I have only made bacon once usimg disco's dry rub with bsugar salt and instacure #1 cold smoked and then fried for breakfast.
When I vac packed I only put enough slices for 2-3 days worth.
How long will it keep refrigerated.

Just thinking I should be able to pack at least a weeks worth...maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## solman

The USDA has a website on bacon that may answer your question. In the link below, see section titled "HOME STORAGE OF BACON PRODUCTS"

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/ct_index

*Dry-cured sliced bacon* 10 days without refrigeration, 4 weeks in the refrigerator, 3 months freezer
*Dry-cured slab bacon* 3 weeks without refrigeration, 4 to 6 weeks in the refrigerator, 3 months freezer


----------



## Mofatguy

Cool! Figured it would be at least a week. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jcam222

So it specifies “dry cured”. What about bacon wet cured with Pops brine? I can’t inderstand what the shelf life difference would be.


----------



## newsmokerky

I went ahead and vac sealed and froze all of mine in packages of 4 to 8 slices.


----------



## solman

jcam222 said:


> So it specifies “dry cured”. What about bacon wet cured with Pops brine? I can’t inderstand what the shelf life difference would be.



For immersion cured bacon, the consensus seems to be 7 days: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-long-will-bacon-keep-in-the-fridge.254188/


----------



## chef jimmyj

jcam222
 Brine cured bacon contains a lot of moisture. It is more susceptible to Spoilage Bacteria that are salt tolerant and unaffected by the Cure #1. Same with National Brand Bacon. A pack of Oscar Mayer Bacon, once opened, is good for a few days before it gets Sour from spoilage bacteria. Grandpa's Dry Cured Bacon hung out in the smoke house, as is, fall, winter, spring and summer, until it got eaten. Bad Mold also grows faster on the high moisture Brined bacon...JJ


----------



## skidog

So if I cured using Cure #1, salt, sugar then cold smoked the bacon I could leave it just sitting on the kitchen counter for 3 weeks? Or is it 3 weeks below a certain temperature?
I would never do this, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## chef jimmyj

skidog said:


> So if I cured using Cure #1, salt, sugar then cold smoked the bacon I could leave it just sitting on the kitchen counter for 3 weeks? Or is it 3 weeks below a certain temperature?
> I would never do this, but it would be nice to know.



No Sir...Don't forget, across the country and even in Europe, Hog's are slaughtered and the Curing/Smoking takes place when the temp outside drops below 50° during the day and lower at night. The Salt, Cure, Smoking and most importantly Drying, is done at progressively Colder ambient temps over Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb, give or take a month by region. At this point the meat, will still be edible but is sufficiently Salty, Smokey and Dry to be safely stored at ambient temps through the Spring and even Summer months at 90+°F...JJ


----------



## solman

chef jimmyj said:


> No Sir...Don't forget, across the country and even in Europe, Hog's are slaughtered and the Curing/Smoking takes place when the temp outside drops below 50° during the day and lower at night. The Salt, Cure, Smoking and most importantly Drying, is done at progressively Colder ambient temps over Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb, give or take a month by region. At this point the meat, will still be edible but is sufficiently Salty, Smokey and Dry to be safely stored at ambient temps through the Spring and even Summer months at 90+°F...JJ



Not trying to argue, but just trying to get clarity... you first say No, but your last sentence sounds like a Yes (given sufficient salt, cure, smoking and drying).


----------



## chef jimmyj

No problem Solman. Skidog's post was confusing Curing bacon on the counter, ambient temp, any time of the year and the centuries old curing method of " Starting " the Curing at <50°F in the late Fall so by the time the ambient temps went above 50°F the Bacon would be Shelf Stable at ANY Ambient temperature, even during the Summer...

 Skidog' s First question...

So if I cured using Cure #1, salt, sugar then cold smoked the bacon I could leave it just sitting on the kitchen counter for 3 weeks?
*(My answer...No Sir...)*


Skidog's Second question...

Or is it 3 weeks below a certain temperature?
*(My answer with an explanation on how Room Temp Storage can be Safe...

Don't forget, across the country and even in Europe, Hog's are slaughtered and the Curing/Smoking takes place when the temp outside drops below 50° during the day and lower at night. The Salt, Cure, Smoking and most importantly Drying, is done at progressively Colder ambient temps over Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb, give or take a month by region. At this point the meat, will still be edible but is sufficiently Salty, Smokey and Dry to be safely stored at ambient temps through the Spring and even Summer months at 90+°F...JJ)

*


----------



## indaswamp

chef jimmyj said:


> No problem Solman. Skidog's post was confusing Curing bacon on the counter, ambient temp, any time of the year and the centuries old curing method of " Starting " the Curing at <50°F in the late Fall so by the time the ambient temps went above 50°F the Bacon would be Shelf Stable at ANY Ambient temperature, even during the Summer...
> 
> Skidog' s First question...
> 
> So if I cured using Cure #1, salt, sugar then cold smoked the bacon I could leave it just sitting on the kitchen counter for 3 weeks?
> *(My answer...No Sir...)*
> 
> 
> Skidog's Second question...
> 
> Or is it 3 weeks below a certain temperature?
> *(My answer with an explanation on how Room Temp Storage can be Safe...
> 
> Don't forget, across the country and even in Europe, Hog's are slaughtered and the Curing/Smoking takes place when the temp outside drops below 50° during the day and lower at night. The Salt, Cure, Smoking and most importantly Drying, is done at progressively Colder ambient temps over Nov, Dec, Jan and Feb, give or take a month by region. At this point the meat, will still be edible but is sufficiently Salty, Smokey and Dry to be safely stored at ambient temps through the Spring and even Summer months at 90+°F...JJ)
> *


Hey Chef jj, correct me if I am wrong, but didn't they do the salt box cure where the meat would basically just take on all the salt it could, and it was much much higher than the 2~3% we do when we measure out the salt, sugar, and cure #1 then put the meat in a bag for an equilibrium cure? 
The higher salt concentration pushed/pulled more moisture out of the meat and this was allowed to drain off and not reabsorb back into the meat. Then the slab was hung where more moisture was released...then smoked where upon more moisture would leave the meat. 

This is how the meat was able to become shelf stable....


----------



## dernektambura

indaswamp said:


> Hey Chef jj, correct me if I am wrong, but didn't they do the salt box cure where the meat would basically just take on all the salt it could, and it was much much higher than the 2~3% we do when we measure out the salt, sugar, and cure #1 then put the meat in a bag for an equilibrium cure?
> The higher salt concentration pushed/pulled more moisture out of the meat and this was allowed to drain off and not reabsorb back into the meat. Then the slab was hung where more moisture was released...then smoked where upon more moisture would leave the meat.
> 
> This is how the meat was able to become shelf stable....


Yes, you're correct.... back in time, cured meat was much saltier..   people would first either soak in cold water for hours or boil dried meat to basically de-saline and afterwards prepare meal the way they wanted... that's how they did it up untill someone discovered that small amount of "saltpeter" actually acted as today cure #1 & #2.....


----------



## chef jimmyj

Salt Box or a version of it, salting and stacking on a shelf, is done for Salt/Sugar Only Curing. The amount of Salt/Sugar used is not really " All it Could Take, " but was, is based on age old techniques past down. The Master is there telling the Apprentice, " That's enough. Add another row of meat and Salt, etc. Or the staff is highly trained.

With the addition of a Cure #1 we can reduce the salt to 2%. Curing in the bag. 7 to 14 days, lets the relatively small amount of curing mix to do it's job penetrating the belly. From there the Bacon is rinsed and rested/ hung, IN THE REFER, to dry for one or more days to form a pellicle and Smoked, a couple hours or several hours over days. This QUICK Cured Bacon needs to be refrigerated or frozen.

As pointed out above, the addition of Salt Peter and better yet Nitrite, Cure #1, let us reduce the salt and curing time...BUT...With Belly Bacon some Artisans use a combination of old and new techniques to get Country Style Dry Bacon using Cure #1, Salt and Sugar, combined with multiple drying steps under refrigeration and long continuous Cold Smoking, Days, to further Dry and add the Antibacterial properties of Smoke. The end result, like Old World Salt/Sugar Only Dried Smoked Bacon, is self stable.
Sorry guys but I don't have a specific detailed recipe and procedure to do this...JJ

Here is an interesting video on how Benton's Salt and Sugar Only Country Bacon is made and becomes Shelf Stable...


----------



## dernektambura

I remember my grandpa telling me that, back in old days and without fridge they would load cured and smoked/dry aged bacon in to big terracotta or metal barrels and pour melted pork lard over the top to submerge bacon... pork lard would cool and seal..  then, they would store this barrels in cold cellars... it would alow them to keep it from spoiling and fresh trough summer....


----------



## chef jimmyj

That is pretty cool and was likely way more flavorful than many modern bacon styles. Fat Sealing for preservation has gone the way of Curing and Smoking. There is no longer a Need to Preserve meat and other food items with these techniques but we remember that they Tasted Great. There are many French Charcuterie preparations are sealed in fat, Duck, Pork, And others to preserve them. Duck Confit, salted Duck slow cooked an sealed in it's own Fat. Pork Rillettes are another similar preparation...JJ


----------



## indaswamp

dernektambura said:


> I remember my grandpa telling me that, back in old days and without fridge they would load cured and smoked/dry aged bacon in to big terracotta or metal barrels and pour melted pork lard over the top to submerge bacon... pork lard would cool and seal..  then, they would store this barrels in cold cellars... it would alow them to keep it from spoiling and fresh trough summer....


That's how they did it here too...


----------



## skidog

Sorry for the confusion. I meant first curing it in the refrigerator. Then doing the cold smoke. At that point you could leave it on the counter for 3 weeks?


----------



## dernektambura

skidog said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I meant first curing it in the refrigerator. Then doing the cold smoke. At that point you could leave it on the counter for 3 weeks?


Cheffjj already explained in great detail but let me try differently.... 
a lot of folks here mixing up cold smoking and thermal treatment..   
cold smoking is smoke treatment at very low temperature for extended period of time, days or weeks...
Thermal smoke treatment is smoking at above 120F for long period counted in hours...
Cold smoking means: 
curing, smoking at low temp and aging for extended period of time to get shelf stable product which doesnt require to be kept in fridge for extended period of time. .
Thermal smoke treatment means:
curing, smoking at higher temp, doesnt need aging and must be vacpacked and either kept in fridge or frozen...  
So answer to your question depends on smoking temperature. ...


----------



## indaswamp

I'm


dernektambura said:


> So answer to your question depends on smoking temperature. ...


Also-how it is cured... dry cured products start pulling moisture out immediately, and continue to do so as it cures. Brine cured meats do not, they retain water....
To be shelf stable, water must be removed to inhibit bacterial growth (along with the salt, cure, and smoke).

Smoke also has anti-microbial preserving properties with some of the compounds created from the flame. With Cold Smoking, those compounds are allowed to permeate through the entire thickness of the bacon slab depositing those compounds deep within the meat.


----------



## dernektambura

Thanks for additional clarification Indaswamp....
So to summarize...
Shelf stability depends on cure type, smoke temp, smoking longevity, and aging proces in controled temp/humidity enviroment. ..
Prime example where product gets spoiled and dangerous is combination of short curing time, smoke temperature between 50 and below internal temp of 165, and aging at temp above 50F.  This combination is creation of perfect condition for bacterial disaster...


----------



## newsmokerky

Frying some now


----------



## chef jimmyj

skidog said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I meant first curing it in the refrigerator. Then doing the cold smoke. At that point you could leave it on the counter?



There are finer details that needs someone who is more experienced than me to teach you or provide a written step by step to make Shelf Stable Room Temp Stored Bacon. I can explain HOW Dry Curing Works NOT How You or Anyone else should do it.
This is NOT a " Beginner " Bacon project!

In general to get Shelf Stable Bacon. You Chemically treat the bacon to kill or disable Pathogen Bacteria, those that can make you sick, for about 14 days. This is done at <40°F in the refer.
Next step is to start Dehydrating the bacon, at <40°F, for 2-3 weeks, depending on thickness. It is hard to say what the weight loss would be as only the lean portion has water and the amount of lean varys greatly.
This moisture removal step " Helps " create an environment that Spoilage Bacteria, those that Sour or Taint the flavor, can't grow in.
Bacteria needs, Food(protein), Warmth (40 to 140°F), Time (4 or more hours) and Water, to grow. Take away any component and Bacteria Can't Grow.
Next, we apply COLD Smoke, <120°F, for an EXTENDED period of time. This can vary by the Artisan making the bacon but, Continously Smoking the bacon, <120°F, for 3 to 7 DAYS is typical. Though I would think getting the Smoking hours in 12 hours at a time would be fine.
As Indaswamp posted, Cold Smoke penetrates more deeply and imparts Antibacterial Compounds to the entire slab of bacon, most Heavily on the surface were it can most effectively protect the bacon from Airborne Bacteria or Bacteria from Insect contamination during storage.
At THIS POINT the Bacon no longer requires Refrigeration to keep it Safe to consume.

You can see getting Room Temp Shelf Stable Bacon is time consuming and can be effected by many variable. Do any step wrong or make a mistake and you toss out rotten bacon or you may make yourself sick.
So, you can see this Advanced Bacon Curing is MUCH more involved than... *I meant first curing it in the refrigerator. Then doing the cold smoke. At that point you could leave it on the counter for 3 weeks.*
This is the reason there are thousands of Posts and Recipes for Bacon using Pop's Brine or a Dry Rub Method like, " Rub belly with X grams Cure #1, Salt and Sugar. Bag and rest in the refer 2 weeks. Next, Rinse and refer over night to form a Pellicle. Cold or Warm Smoke to desired color and smoke flavor. REFRIGERATE OR FREEZE the Smoked Bacon until ready to eat..."
Research and learn how to preserve meat, the effect of Cure, Salt, Sugar, Drying and Smoking has on Pathogens and Spoilage Bacteria. Make a few batches of Brine and Dry Rub Cured Bacon to see how the process looks. THEN, either find a Mentor to show you how to make Shelf Stable Bacon or give it a shot being confident You know how to do it and what to expect.
I have been here at SMF 7 years and picked these guys brains on makin' bacon. I have tried the various common techniques and NOW am ready to make Old Fashion Country Bacon that is shelf stable. Well as soon as I can get a good price on Bellies!
I hope this clears up any misunderstanding from my previous posts...JJ


----------



## skidog

Thanks for the replies. I'm not interested in making bacon to be shelf stable. Using the link it doesn't seem to indicate (or I missed it) all these additional steps. To me it just lists Dry cured bacon in slab form is shelf stable for 3 weeks, which seemed odd to me and is why I originally asked the question.
I get it now. It's alot more complicated. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## indaswamp

Little confusing there chefjj...you typed within the quote, hard to read what is your response.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yeah...I don't know what I did wrong or how to fix it...JJ
HaHa! I fixed it!


----------



## indaswamp

What I have learned is that the definition of 'cold smoking' for bacon varies depending on who you ask...some say below 71*. Some say below 86*, some...below 100*....
And some will say that the fat does not melt until heated to 130*.

Some smoke 100~130* because they like the color but I believe this is due to the Maillard reaction as opposed to the smoke.

I am going to try cold smoking the batch of maple BBB I have drying in the fridge. Been drying 2 days, going to let it go 5 more, then hang in the smokehouse. Will smoke 8~9 hour intervals overnight. 2~3 days...


----------



## skidog

Yeah, I've realized that the more I look for a definite answer on certain things, that answer will vary widely. Perfect example is what temp dictates cold smoking. From everything I've read (which I admit is nowhere near what you guys have read) it seems to me that 90* is the upper limit for cold smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

From Amazing food made easy...

At 120°F (48.9°C) *meat* slowly *begins *to tenderize as the *protein* myosin *begins to coagulate* and the connective tissue in the *meat begins *to break down. This also causes the *meat* to firm up as the *protein *contracts. As the *temperature *increases so does the speed of coagulation and tenderization.

Therefore, any temp below 120°F is Cold Smoking. Above 120, you are COOKING...JJ


----------



## hoity toit

I am following this thread that is full of knowledge.

HT


----------



## dernektambura

chef jimmyj said:


> There are finer details that needs someone who is more experienced than me to teach you or provide a written step by step to make Shelf Stable Room Temp Stored Bacon. I can explain HOW Dry Curing Works NOT How You or Anyone else should do it.
> This is NOT a " Beginner " Bacon project!
> 
> In general to get Shelf Stable Bacon. You Chemically treat the bacon to kill or disable Pathogen Bacteria, those that can make you sick, for about 14 days. This is done at <40°F in the refer.
> Next step is to start Dehydrating the bacon, at <40°F, for 2-3 weeks, depending on thickness. It is hard to say what the weight loss would be as only the lean portion has water and the amount of lean varys greatly.
> This moisture removal step " Helps " create an environment that Spoilage Bacteria, those that Sour or Taint the flavor, can't grow in.
> Bacteria needs, Food(protein), Warmth (40 to 140°F), Time (4 or more hours) and Water, to grow. Take away any component and Bacteria Can't Grow.
> Next, we apply COLD Smoke, <120°F, for an EXTENDED period of time. This can vary by the Artisan making the bacon but, Continously Smoking the bacon, <120°F, for 3 to 7 DAYS is typical. Though I would think getting the Smoking hours in 12 hours at a time would be fine.
> As Indaswamp posted, Cold Smoke penetrates more deeply and imparts Antibacterial Compounds to the entire slab of bacon, most Heavily on the surface were it can most effectively protect the bacon from Airborne Bacteria or Bacteria from Insect contamination during storage.
> At THIS POINT the Bacon no longer requires Refrigeration to keep it Safe to consume.
> 
> You can see getting Room Temp Shelf Stable Bacon is time consuming and can be effected by many variable. Do any step wrong or make a mistake and you toss out rotten bacon or you may make yourself sick.
> So, you can see this Advanced Bacon Curing is MUCH more involved than... *I meant first curing it in the refrigerator. Then doing the cold smoke. At that point you could leave it on the counter for 3 weeks.*
> This is the reason there are thousands of Posts and Recipes for Bacon using Pop's Brine or a Dry Rub Method like, " Rub belly with X grams Cure #1, Salt and Sugar. Bag and rest in the refer 2 weeks. Next, Rinse and refer over night to form a Pellicle. Cold or Warm Smoke to desired color and smoke flavor. REFRIGERATE OR FREEZE the Smoked Bacon until ready to eat..."
> Research and learn how to preserve meat, the effect of Cure, Salt, Sugar, Drying and Smoking has on Pathogens and Spoilage Bacteria. Make a few batches of Brine and Dry Rub Cured Bacon to see how the process looks. THEN, either find a Mentor to show you how to make Shelf Stable Bacon or give it a shot being confident You know how to do it and what to expect.
> I have been here at SMF 7 years and picked these guys brains on makin' bacon. I have tried the various common techniques and NOW am ready to make Old Fashion Country Bacon that is shelf stable. Well as soon as I can get a good price on Bellies!
> I hope this clears up any misunderstanding from my previous posts...JJ


Cheffjj covered 99% and rest of it is just a small finesse and personal preference....smoking wood and how wood is burning is also very important....Don't smoke using softwood, too much sap that creates unwanted chemical reactions and bad aftertaste....to thick smoke (white amd black in color) and you will mess up the whole process without chance of fixing it.....try to aim and get light steel-bluish, see through smoke.....


----------



## indaswamp

From Wedliny and Domowe:
https://meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking
*Cold Smoking*
Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days, applying thin smoke with occasional breaks in between, is one of the oldest preservation methods. We cannot produce cold smoke if the outside temperature is 90° F (32° C), unless we can cool it down, which is what some industrial smokers do. Cold smoking is a drying process whose purpose is to remove moisture thus preserving a product.

You will find that different sources provide different temperatures for cold smoking. In European countries where most of the cold smoking is done, the upper temperature is accepted as 86° F (30° C). The majority of Russian, Polish and German meat technology books call for 71° F (22° C), some books ask for 77° F (25° C). Fish starts to cook at 85° F (29.4° C) and if you want to make delicious cold smoked salmon that is smoked for a long time, obviously you can not exceed 86° F (30° C). Cold smoking assures us of total smoke penetration inside of the meat. The loss of moisture also is uniform in all areas and the total weight loss falls within 5-20% depending largely on the smoking time. Cold smoking is not a continuous process, it is stopped (no smoke) a few times to allow fresh air into the smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I can agree Swamp. I can, also, see why so much American info goes higher, <100-120°F. You Southern Pitmasters ain't got enough ICE to keep the Temp down in the 70's. GOT TO KEEP THE BEER COLD!!!!...JJ


----------



## indaswamp

chef jimmyj said:


> I can agree Swamp. I can, also, see why so much American info goes higher, <100-120°F. You Southern Pitmasters ain't got enough ICE to keep the Temp down in the 70's. GOT TO KEEP THE BEER COLD!!!!...JJ


LOL!!!!! Touche' my friend...


----------



## Mofatguy

Wow. Sorry I opened such a can of worms!

All very good information guys. Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Mofatguy said:


> Wow. Sorry I opened such a can of worms!
> 
> All very good information guys. Thanks!



Not a can of worms at all.☺
99% of what we do Looks easy. With a little learning and practice 95% IS easy.
Unfortunately there is a lot of Misinformation on the Net regarding the last 5%. We want to keep our members Safe, Soooo....
We Show guys, " What's Behind the Curtain..."...JJ


----------



## indaswamp

Wish I could double like that post chefjj......


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks Bro...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey

chef jimmyj said:


> Salt Box or a version of it, salting and stacking on a shelf, is done for Salt/Sugar Only Curing. The amount of Salt/Sugar used is not really " All it Could Take, " but was, is based on age old techniques past down. The Master is there telling the Apprentice, " That's enough. Add another row of meat and Salt, etc. Or the staff is highly trained.
> 
> With the addition of a Cure #1 we can reduce the salt to 2%. Curing in the bag. 7 to 14 days, lets the relatively small amount of curing mix to do it's job penetrating the belly. From there the Bacon is rinsed and rested/ hung, IN THE REFER, to dry for one or more days to form a pellicle and Smoked, a couple hours or several hours over days. This QUICK Cured Bacon needs to be refrigerated or frozen.
> 
> As pointed out above, the addition of Salt Peter and better yet Nitrite, Cure #1, let us reduce the salt and curing time...BUT...With Belly Bacon some Artisans use a combination of old and new techniques to get Country Style Dry Bacon using Cure #1, Salt and Sugar, combined with multiple drying steps under refrigeration and long continuous Cold Smoking, Days, to further Dry and add the Antibacterial properties of Smoke. The end result, like Old World Salt/Sugar Only Dried Smoked Bacon, is self stable.
> Sorry guys but I don't have a specific detailed recipe and procedure to do this...JJ
> 
> Here is an interesting video on how Benton's Salt and Sugar Only Country Bacon is made and becomes Shelf Stable...




Thanks for sharing the video JJ very interesting


----------



## indaswamp

chef jimmyj

Question....Benton's packages and sells and ships bacon made without nitrates or nitrites, which I'm sure the USDA has inspected the process and approved it. My question is why can't Jacob's in LaPlace Louisiana ship their Andouille made without nitrates or nitrites? Is it because this is a ground meat product?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Most likely. Is it they Can't or the Won't. There is a whole different set of hoops to jump, plus the higher insurance, etc...JJ


----------



## indaswamp

chef jimmyj said:


> Most likely. Is it they Can't or the Won't. There is a whole different set of hoops to jump, plus the higher insurance, etc...JJ


Not sure about can't or won't......and I agree on the regulations...


----------



## indaswamp

Watching that Benton's video again....after 20 days (10 days in salt and sugar cure, and 10 days equalizing @41~55*), the gentleman said they allow the bellies to sit at room temperature for another 10 days (I am assuming that's 68~72*) prior to hitting the smoke for 3 days continuous.

I surmise that the salt and sugar cure coupled with the drying has pulled enough moisture out after 20 days that the meat will not spoil at room temperature after 20 days... I'm guessing the elevated temperature helps with the sugar equalization through the slab???

<trying to understand the process>


----------



## chef jimmyj

That is the Artisan part of Salt curing. Based on THEIR refrigeration, circulation and humidity controlled curing room. The bacon must get a sufficiently dry exterior that it wont support bacterial growth at their room temp, likely low 70's. Looking at the video, the thickest slabs looked about two inches and that is half fat that contains very little moisture. The lean is sterile on the inside, dry and still somewhat salty on the outside and with THEIR decades old technique, it's safe to continue curing and drying at room temp. 
Of course just watching a video DOES NOT mean any of us can Safely duplicate the steps and SMF does not recommend Salt Only Curing unless you are properly trained on how it's done...JJ


----------

